# The Cloud, Social Media, and OSINT



## interrogat (Nov 15, 2011)

Has anyone come across articles concerning the interrelation of the three? If so, please post here or get at me interrogat@gmail.com or message me here.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 15, 2011)

I killed some posts in this thread, nothing personal and not indicative of any wrongdoing on the part of the posters, just heading off some potential issues.  If anyone has anything that might help interrogat out, hit him up via PM.  If it's sensitive or potentially classified, make sure you discuss it over SIPR.


----------

